# Disable Intel HD 4000



## Ronnie (Jun 20, 2012)

My new ASUS K55VM laptop now has a string of issues. The most important one being gaming.

My system boasts of a nVidia 630M 2GB dedicated card but it still can't handle old games like mirror's edge or GTA 4. I have a 3rd gen Intel core and hence the Optimus feature of the Ivy Bridge that kicks in the dedicated graphics only when needed.
Can I somehow disable this and make my dedicated card the default? As of now i dont think my card kicks in, even while playing GTA 4.

The other issue is overheating. The computer shuts off itself due to the heat. I i\live in delhi and the mean temperature is about 38 here.

What do i do? Should i contact the manufacturer?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 20, 2012)

About overheating problem, I think, you should go for RMA.


----------



## kisame (Jun 20, 2012)

Ronnie said:


> My new ASUS K55VM laptop now has a string of issues. The most important one being gaming.
> My system boasts of a nVidia 630M 2GB dedicated card but it still can't handle old games like mirror's edge or GTA 4. I have a 3rd gen Intel core and hence the Optimus feature of the Ivy Bridge that kicks in the dedicated graphics only when needed.
> Can I somehow disable this and make my dedicated card the default? As of now i dont think my card kicks in, even while playing GTA 4.
> The other issue is overheating. The computer shuts off itself due to the heat. I i\live in delhi and the mean temperature is about 38 here.
> What do i do? Should i contact the manufacturer?



Intel HD cant be disabled.
Contact the manufacturer since the its a defective piece.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a defective piece. BTW have you checked in BIOS for any options to disable Intel IGP.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 20, 2012)

Go in NVIDIA control panel and manually set the program to use graphics card.


----------

